# Para Ordinance concern - getting them serviced



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

A friend of mine commented that he'd talked to one of the local gunsmiths, who said that he would not work on Para Ordinance pistols. Owning two, it set off alarms.

Out here on the plains, we don't have many of _anything_, so this could be a problem. Is this a common situation, and if so, why?


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I've always liked ParaOrdance(double stack 1911's, awesome) but there track record of quality isn't what it should be for how much they cost. 

I've rented a 9mm and the P12. First 45 i ever shot was the P12 and I thought it was the best gun ever. I shot it a second time some time latter and boy was the gun ragged out. Jammed on every magazine. Then I shot the Para 9mm same problem jammed on every magazine. In fact no other gun I've ever handled(beside a AR15) has ever jammed on me. 

And like many things there's happy Para Owners that own multiply units and never had a problem.


----------



## CyberSlacker (Feb 6, 2007)

Teddy Jacobson works on em...

he is listed in the "CLUB 100" excellent reputation.

he will be doing work on my PPK in the near future.

search for "Actions by T"


----------

